# Oil in the River



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Gotta love the fact that there is a oil pipeline close enough to the river to spill into it but for gods sake keep kayakers out of there.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

There's not just one pipeline, but numerous lines under the Yellowstone near Laurel. The Billings Gazette reports that the pipeline is buried 6 feet under the bottom of the river. There are also 3 refineries between Laurel and Billings that all sit on the river, so no one knew just whose oil it was at first. Later determined to be Exxon's. So far the slick has reached to Miles City, MT about 150 miles downstream. Exxon officials have thrown far reaching estimates about amounts leaked, from 750 to 42,000 gallons of oil leaked...

goat show...

here's a link to the Billings Gazette, I'm signing off to watch the local news 

Ruptured pipeline sends oil coursing down the Yellowstone River


----------



## pretender (Dec 23, 2008)

Upon a closer read; one estimate is 750 to 1,000 barrels, the other 42,000 gallons. 
42 gallons in a barrel x 1,000 barrels = 42,000 gallons, so the estimates are the same.
Sounds like trouble to me.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Oh, you are right, I did not examine the article close enough, sorry about this mis-information.


----------



## BigSpencer (Jun 1, 2004)

goldcamp said:


> Gotta love the fact that there is a oil pipeline close enough to the river to spill into it but for gods sake keep kayakers out of there.


...We've got the Best Congress Money Can Buy...


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

More recent article regarding the river clean-up efforts.

Montana governor presses for answers on resources for oil clean-up - CNN.com


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

It looks like the spill is running away from the park, correct? Before I start writing angry letters I'd like to know if this will get into the park or not.


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Do You mean Yellowstone Park? Yes it is well downstream of YNP. Nevertheless, at this time, Exxon is not sure how to get to the pipe to determine the leak location. It may be some time before it is fixed. The flow of oil however was shut off days ago so at least its not just flowing out. Lots crude in backwaters and left from the receding waterline.


----------



## hnw2 (Jan 14, 2009)

hojo said:


> It looks like the spill is running away from the park, correct? Before I start writing angry letters I'd like to know if this will get into the park or not.



map in case you are confused:
USA River Map


If you're following the story, check out the Gazette's photo coverage. Gallery: Yellowstone River oil clean up


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*July 6 Update on Federal Response to Oil Spill near Billings, Montana*

Here's the Official EPA Press Release giving an update on this:



> From: U.S. EPA
> Date: Wed, 6 Jul 2011 19:11:08 -0500 (CDT)
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): Yellowstone River Oil Spill
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*July 7 Update on Federal Response to Silvertip Pipeline Oil Spill Near Billings, Mont*

Today's update:



> From: U.S. EPA
> Date: Thu, 7 Jul 2011 21:00:58 -0500 (CDT)
> 
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): July 7 Update on Federal Response to Silvertip Pipeline Oil Spill Near Billings, Montana
> ...


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

Andy- How did you keep the oil ads off your second post??? How do I invest without the popups to click?? Just joshing-no money to invest. Gotta go rip some heavy metal water...... 
We should see if the rich oil baron's silk sheets work to pull out the oil...
or we can filter the water through them butt to mouth..........


----------



## mttodd (Jan 29, 2009)

I took a little ride up river road to laurel and back wed night. Reeks like crude oil anywhere within 100 yards of the water. Black oil all along the banks. Have heard several shallow wells are contaminated. Disgusting. This particular pipe was shut down in may due to concerns about the high water. They said they fixed the issues. Typical lies, then apologies for sh$$$ing in your bed. Now they'll probably jack up the local price of gas to help out.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*EPA to hold media availability session on July 9th*

badswimmer - if you log in, you shouldn't see any of the google ads that non-members see, though I'm not sure how you saw them when you were able to post. If you see them when logged in, contact tech support for the buzz.

Here's the EPA's daily update - media session at 11, better hurry...

Note the EPA's set up a website on the spill.



> From: U.S. EPA
> Date: Fri, 8 Jul 2011 18:58:14 -0500 (CDT)
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): EPA to hold media availability session on July 9th
> 
> ...


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

badswimmer said:


> Andy- How did you keep the oil ads off your second post??? How do I invest without the popups to click?? Just joshing-no money to invest. Gotta go rip some heavy metal water......
> We should see if the rich oil baron's silk sheets work to pull out the oil...
> or we can filter the water through them butt to mouth..........


 
I find it pretty funny that you deride the "rich oil barons" when they provide you with practically everything you use in life including your plastic kayak and your means to get to the river or is your kayak wood and your means of transportation a horse.


----------



## badswimmer (Jul 13, 2006)

mr. compassionate - no denying those facts, hence the "rich oil barons". Do you have any silk sheets to donate? You are obviously are too old and stubborn to help affect any significant change in the basic "american dream" automobile loan, suburban mortgaged to the hilt, credit fueled economy. I wish I could ride a horse everywhere and paddle a wooden boat, but, I must simply do my best to limit my affects. I carpool obsessively or I ride my 300cc dirtbike that gets over 50 mpg with my boat on it. Can you even paddle any of the good water within a gallon or two of you? I doubt that I will see you on any of the good local runs around here so do your part wherever you are to at least equalize your negative impact with some positive litter removal. Or you can volunteer as a Baron Reverse Osmosis Oil Remover, major tax incentives are up for grabs. The only two sustainable ways of living are rural and urban, go back to the city, please. Do you commute? Think of the gas savings!! I think I will go on a bike ride and bring the trailer so I can pick up all the trash these weekly citiots deposit in OUR forest. I guess they think that there are paid people that remove it so it stays pretty for them, maybe they are just bringing the city to the woods, it sure seems like it. 
Back to the issue- Call, email, write, congressman, senators, oil conglomerates, etc. Let our representatives try to affect policy and take measures of prevention and redundancy to STOP these gross, abusive, destructive events from happening again and again and again. The definition of insanity is doing the same thing again and again expecting a different result. STOP THE INSANITY, put em all in rubber rooms!


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

mr. compassionate said:


> I find it pretty funny that you deride the "rich oil barons" when they provide you with practically everything you use in life including your plastic kayak and your means to get to the river or is your kayak wood and your means of transportation a horse.



Kind of like those smart mouth slaves bad mouthing their masters too, right? Oh we aren't thankful enough...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Update



> From: U.S. EPA <[email protected]>
> Date: Sat, 9 Jul 2011 15:11:00 -0500 (CDT)
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): EPA Update on Yellowstone River Oil Spill (Silvertip Pipeline), Week 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Update:



> From: U.S. EPA <[email protected]>
> Date: Sun, 10 Jul 2011 19:19:17 -0500 (CDT)
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): EPA Update on Yellowstone River Oil Spill (Silvertip Pipeline), July 10, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yesterday's update. 

This is the last one I can post for awhile. If interested, you can sign up for the updates or just keep abreast by using the link at the bottom. If someone would continue posting these that would be a great service.

-AH



> From: U.S. EPA <[email protected]>
> Date: Wed, 13 Jul 2011 17:47:55 -0500 (CDT)
> Subject: Emergency Response News Release (Region Eight): EPA Update on Yellowstone River Oil Spill (Silvertip Pipeline), July 13, 2011
> 
> ...


----------



## rg5hole (May 24, 2007)

I recommend staying away from Exxon and BP pumps. Just in case "we" forgot...

*1989** March 24, Prince William Sound, Alaska:* tanker _Exxon Valdez_ hit an undersea reef and spilled 10 million–plus gallons of oil into the water, causing the worst oil spill in U.S. history. 
Read more: Oil Spills and Disasters — Infoplease.com Oil Spills and Disasters — Infoplease.com
​


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I just heard a NPR story last night from some goat farmers around Billings that can't even get through to a real person on the Exxon disaster response line. I wouldn't expect Exxon to be any more responsive than BP was in south Louisiana.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

mr. compassionate said:


> I find it pretty funny that you deride the "rich oil barons" when they provide you with practically everything you use in life including your plastic kayak and your means to get to the river or is your kayak wood and your means of transportation a horse.


 
Ok, I do not understand this logic (or lack of). Seems to me that the customers of a provider of a product are in the best position to hold the provider accountable for the damage the provider does. 

The line or reasoning seems to be "since you use oil you can not complain about anything the oil companies do". Well, I'm a home builder so no one that lives in a home can complain about any of my envirnomental practices! I like this!

Although by this logic, scum bag kayakers living in their trucks are allowed
to complain, but they can be bought off with cheap beer, so all is good.


----------

